# Active-Passive Causative



## Dun+

1-) V3 (Verb3) yapısını active causative'de kullanabilir miyiz?

2-) V1 (Verb1) yapısını passive causative'de kullanabilir miyiz?

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

Örnek cümleler üzerinden gitmeliyiz, Dun.


----------



## Dun+

Çok karışık geldi nerden başlasam bilemiyorum.

1-) He has his shirt ironed everyday. (O her gün gömleğini ütületir.)

2-) He has his wife iron his shirt everyday. (O her gün eşine gömleğini ütületir.)

3-) He gets his wife to iron his shirt yesterday. (O her gün eşine gömleğini ütületir.)

İlk olarak göze batan ütületir kelimesi oldu. Ütülettirir olması gerekmiyor mu? Asıl mesele, yukarıda vermiş olduğum örneklerde pasif yapı var mı? Active-Passive Causative'yi kırmızı yerler mi belirliyor?  Diğeri ise "his shirt ironed" ile "his wife iron his shirt" kelime grubunu oluşturan yapı Active-Passive ile bağlantılı mı? Kusuruma bakmayın sorularım karmakarışık oldu işin içinden bir türlü çıkamıyorum.


----------



## Rallino

_Ütületir_ ile _ütülettirir_ arasında bir fark hissetmiyorum ben. 

İlk cümlede gizli bir _passive_ yapısı var, evet: _He has his shirt *ironed* every day._ 
Belki de şöyle düşünebiliriz: İlk önce gömleği ütüsüz. Onu birine veriyor, ve bir süre sonra: _He has his shirt back, and *it's now ironed*_.

Yani: 
_X'i Y'ye yaptırdım _gibi bir cümlede, eğer _Y_ yoksa, yani kime yaptırdığınızı söylemiyorsanız, o zaman 'yaptırdım' kısmı, ya da fiiliniz her neyse, ortaç (past participle/V3) olmak zorunda.

Sorunuz bu değilse, neyi kastettiğinizi anlamadım. 

Bu arada sizin cümlelerinizdeki _every day_ ayrı yazılıyor.


----------



## Dun+

Yanıtlarınız için teşekkür ederim. Yazılarınıza göre V3  ile kullanılan ettirgen cümlelerin pasif ettirgen yapısında olduğunu  anladım. Kısacası cümle pasif ettirgen (passive causative). Yani  aktifliğe ait hiçbir şey yok. V3'ün olduğu ortaçlar her zaman pasif ettirgen (passive causative)'dir. Böyle bir teori doğru mudur orayı tam anlayamadım.  Kısacası öğrenmek istediğim aktif-pasif neye göre belirleniyor? Sorunum tam burası. Mesela bir kaynak diyor ki:

They will not be had  to write the homeworks. (Onlara ev ödevi yazdırtılmayacak.) Bu örnek  ettirgen pasiflerin içinde. Cümlede eylemin 1. hali (V1)kullanılıyor ama  cümle passive causative. Kaynak buna pasif ettirgen diyor. Bu örnekte kırmızı'ya kadar olan yapı mı belirliyor aktif-pasifliği? Düşüncelerim o kadar karışık ki sorunumu bile tam anlatamıyorum.


----------



## Rallino

> They will not be had  to write the homeworks. (Onlara ev ödevi yazdırtılmayacak.) Bu örnek  ettirgen pasiflerin içinde. Cümlede eylemin 1. hali (V1)kullanılıyor ama  cümle passive causative. Kaynak buna pasif ettirgen diyor. Bu örnekte kırmızı'ya kadar olan yapı mı belirliyor aktif-pasifliği?



Evet. 
Aktif olsaydı: (öznemiz de 'you' olsun) ; 

*you*[özne]* will not have them*[nesne]* write.

*Pasif yaparken _nesne_ başa gelecek: _they will not be had_

Daha fazla ayrıntıya girmektense yavaş yavaş gidelim, belki sorunuz daha netleşir.


----------



## Dun+

Tekrardan konuyu gözden geçirdim, eksiklerimi paylaşıyorum uzun bir aradan sonra. 

 He will be had ............. . Bu cümlenin peşine past participle (V3) ile devam edilir mi? Mesela  "his shirt ironed everyday". Birleştirecek olursak: He will be had his shirt ironed everyday. He will be had pasif bir yapı.Böyle bir pasif yapının devamına pasif bir yapı ile devam etmek. Böyle bir cümle kabul edilebilir mi? 

İkinci olarak have, get, make, let vb. gibi ettirgen yapıların hepsinde past participle (V3) kullanabilir miyiz? Sol kısmın (He has) aktif kalması koşuluyla. Şu örnekteki gibi: He has his shirt ironed everyday. Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

> He will be had his shirt ironed everyday.



 Böyle bir cümle mümkün değil. Nasıl bir anlam vermek istediğinizi anlayamadım bile.
 Mantıksal olarak: "Gömleğini ütülettiriyor" cümlesini nasıl daha fazla edilgen yapabilirsiniz? Önce Türkçesini dinleyelim. 
 Dilbilgisel olarak: _To have_ geçişli bir fiil, dolayısıyla _he has his shirt..._ diye devam edebiliyoruz; ama herhangi bir fiil edilgen olduğu anda geçişliliğini kaybeder: _he will be had his shirt_ mümkün değil bu yüzden; çünkü edilgenden hemen sonra bir nesne gelemez. (_Neyi yazıyor?_ diye sorabiliriz; _Neyi yazılıyor?_ diye soramayız).



> İkinci olarak have, get, make, let vb. gibi ettirgen yapıların hepsinde past participle (V3) kullanabilir miyiz? Sol kısmın (He has) aktif kalması koşuluyla. Şu örnekteki gibi: He has his shirt ironed everyday. Şimdiden teşekkürler.


_Make_ ve _Let_'ten sonra past participle kullanamayız.


----------



## Dun+

Peki bu V3, sadece "have" ve "get" fiilleri için mi uygulanıyor, "He has his shirt ironed everyday." örneğindeki gibi. Bu iki "have, get" ettirgen fiilin dışında da V3 ile kullanılan ettirgen fiil veya fiiller var mıdır? Bildiğim kadarıyla bu dört fiilin dışında bazı fiiller de ettirgenlik anlamı katıyor.


----------



## mertsengul

"make" de kullanılabilir ama otoriter bir emri ifade eder.


----------



## Dun+

Yalnız soruma tam cevap alamadım.


----------

